# Interesting photos of America in colour from 1939 - 1943



## blossie33 (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting photographs from a newspaper link of rural American towns and the effects of the depression.

http://extras.denverpost.com/archive/captured.asp


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

Funnily enough I was just playing Train 45: railroad songs of the early 1900s and the soundtrack was prefect for those photos!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2013)

That Pie Town place never made it - still an 'unincorporated village'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Blossie, striking set of photos


----------



## mhendo (Nov 8, 2013)

All these images were created by the US government through the Farm Security Administration and the Office of War Information.

There are actually over 1600 in total, and you can see them all here. The Library of Congress site includes really big uncompressed TIFFs, in case you want high-res copies.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Excellent: thanks for sharing these.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting these blossie33 - lovely evocative pictures. 

I'll have a wander through the Library of Congress site tonight, as otherwise I'll be late for work!


----------



## dessiato (Nov 11, 2013)

some great photos there.


----------

